# Where and how do you take to slaughter?



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

At what age and where in east or middle TN do you take goats to slaughter? Must they be full meat goats? How are they priced?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you talking about for your own use or selling to others?


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess both.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look online. Then just call and ask questions. Any goats can go for meat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some places in TN listed for slaughter. I don't know if they are still open or not.

http://www.manta.com/mb_45_C300B000_43/meat_packing_plants/tennessee

Are wanting to sell them at auction per head or?
When you take them to an actual slaughter house, some places do buy them off the hoof per pound, some do not and will just butcher and package them for you at a price. I am trying to figure out what you are wanting to do with them?

There are different laws in selling packaged meat, it must be USDA. 
Selling to ethnic groups, there may be laws as well, such as they cannot kill on your property ect, only you can for your own use. Different ethnic groups have different ways of wanting their meat, such as different weights, ages, sex of the goat. And a certain date they want it.

Weight all depends, but you want them under 1 year old for best results. 8 months is a good number. 
But remember when cut and wrapped, you will get less meat, from on the hoof weight.

This old link may help. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/best-age-butcher-114688/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

https://ag.tennessee.edu/cpa/Information Sheets/CPA 171.pdf

one more resource


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I went and interviewed USDA local butchers and learned a LOT. I am still super small time but I gained so much ethically and money wise. I suggest getting in the car and visitng the local butchers for info.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

60-100lbs is pretty typical slaughter weight in my area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup::thumb:


----------

